# Pecan wood



## AngeloRomeo (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello, I have a job coming up to trim big wood from thirty pecan trees. Is this wood worth anything as lumbar? Can I sell it to a mill?


----------



## Sprig (Aug 17, 2007)

Probably if you have enough of it, from what I understand it is very nice for furniture building and flooring, (maybe things like gunstocks etc too), so being somewhat a speciality it might pay to contact a mill or three that custom cut, and maybe any furniture/cabinet makers nearby. If you google 'uses for pecan wood' there are some 250,000+ entries, this is the first > http://www.hardwoodinfo.com/species_guide/display_species.asp?species=hickorypecan
Also prime for BBQ and smoking foods, about 50$ a cubic foot (yikes) check out some of the prices here> http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-Wood-cln-Pecan/Categories.bok

Should get ya started, how big of pieces are you talkin'?

 And welcome!

Serge


----------



## joesawer (Aug 17, 2007)

Trimming trees it is rare to get a merchantable log.
Hickory and pecan are indistinguishable once they are sawn into lumber. It is pretty hard to work and has a lot of tension. 
The BBQ flavor is the same as hickory also.
For lumber and BBQ both the only difference from hickory is the marketing. In fact hickory is often marketed as "wild pecan".


----------



## Frank Boyer (Aug 17, 2007)

Pecan is milder than Hickory. Pecan goes for around $600 a cord or $15 for a 40 pound bag in N CA. Transportstion is a very expensive item. It is a great cooking wood for BBQ.


----------



## AngeloRomeo (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank You for the input. I'm thinking I may sell it for firewood by the cord. Angelo


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 18, 2007)

I've milled a lot of it in the past and like the way finishes out. I can be tricky to work with as it move a lot when drying. I wouldn't mess with milling any limbs as the problems will be worse but good solid trunks are worth it IMO. I never pass up pecan and 100% of the wood that doesn't get milled goes into my BBQ stack.


----------

